# Attention Breeders in Oregon



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope I'm posting this in the right catagory.

Anyway, I got a call from someone I know involved in rescues. Apparently an older couple in the Baker City area had a German Shepherd puppy who was too much for them to handle.

They gave him away to someone who only had him 2 days and took him to the shelter.

He has been sent to a German Shepherd resue in Montana. 
| Montana German Shepherd Rescue

His name is Beare and he's a black, 10 month old pup. The woman who called me said he seemed to be a really nice dog and thought maybe the breeder would like to know that one of their pups ended up in a rescue.

I was told that he has a slight angle, nothing extreme.

Hope this boy finds a good home even if the breeder doesn't find him.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Of course he is hard to handle and overly hyper. He has been tied in a backyard with zero obedience training.


----------

